# Any One Hear From PA



## KUJAWA RSK (Dec 10, 2003)

HI GUY'S 
Is any one hear from PENNSYLVANIA THANK'S


----------



## PlowKid150 (Nov 3, 2003)

I am from Pennsy.

Lower Bucks County to be exact.... about 15-20 miles from Phila... Where you at my friend?


----------



## steve in Pa. (Jan 8, 2003)

I'm sittin here in central pa. how about you?


----------



## Voyager AL (Nov 15, 2004)

Western Pa,here. Pittsburgh.....


----------



## DodgeBlizzard (Nov 7, 2003)

Central Pa here....Clinton County


----------



## ybnorml (Nov 22, 2003)

Tioga County (North Central) PA here. About 20 mins. from the NY border....

Later,
Chris


----------



## Big John (Nov 12, 2003)

Southeast here, Chester County


----------



## gmack616 (Nov 22, 2004)

i haven't heard from Pa in quite some time now, how's he doin?


----------



## KUJAWA RSK (Dec 10, 2003)

I am from western PA IRWIN GREENSBURG area... :waving:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Jan 15, 2003)

I'm 20min south of PITTSBURGH "GO STEELERS"


----------



## Lazer Man (Nov 17, 2000)

Hey fellow Pa'ers :waving: , I'm from SW Pa; Scottdale , Mt Pleasant area. Glad to see others from my area. 

Bob


----------



## lohr (Apr 20, 2002)

Hey Guys Iam here in NEPA,Scranton area,Do plowing,welding and I am a Blizzard Dealer


----------



## welded wrenches (Oct 19, 2004)

*Pa. friends hi all.*

Im also in Pa. actually n.w Pa. in the 'snowbelt area'here we get the lake effect storms. .welded wrenches real wrenches are 20 plus years old.today is all sponge/plastic metal.


----------



## emeraldgreen (Sep 17, 2004)

Hey,
South central PA here, about 4 miles from the MD line in Waynesboro, Franklin County


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

born and raised in philly
now live about 20 min.outside
john

GO BIRDS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hardware 2 (Dec 2, 2002)

Bucks co. Pa here....


----------



## Tay (Nov 19, 2004)

I'm from Somerset PA. Where we catch the snOOOw from Lake Eire.


----------



## greenskeeper1 (Dec 20, 2004)

*Hanover here.*

Hey guy whats up? I'm in Hanover pa. If anyone in the area needs plowing help this year give me a shout.

1999 F350 powerstroke
810 blizzard plow
LT10 white tractor with plow

lots of time!


----------



## landcare pa (Dec 2, 2004)

lehigh valley here


----------



## Wolfies L&L (Oct 31, 2004)

From York here! 

Jason


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

Western Montgomery County.


----------



## bcf (Oct 29, 2003)

Central/Lower Bucks County


----------



## ChloMag (Dec 13, 2004)

*Butler,PA*

Butler, PA Subcontractor available....
Call Eric
724-287-5895
Cell 724-712-4476
ChloMag Corp.
Insured.
'04 2500 HD
Blizzard 810
Buyer's TGS05 Saltbox


----------



## WELDER (Nov 2, 2004)

carbon county coal cracker here :waving:


----------



## bugthug (Oct 13, 2004)

Beautiful sunny Cambria county here.


----------



## andycanoes2 (Jan 18, 2004)

chlomag- Me too!  Snow-less butler, pa  

I live up on Alameda road.


----------



## VALLEYWIDEPA (Oct 16, 2004)

wilkes barre pa here need help call 570-675-0961


----------



## greenskeeper1 (Dec 20, 2004)

*I'm in PA.*

Over in Hanover. Waitin on snowLike everyone else.


----------



## ChloMag (Dec 13, 2004)

andycanoes2 said:


> chlomag- Me too!  Snow-less butler, pa
> 
> I live up on Alameda road.


Andy,

Just think if all this rain were snow. We would be up to our ankles if we dove in head first. Out toward Chicora my rain gage has counted 74.5 inches of rain since last January. Where do you lifeguard?

Eric


----------



## VALLEYWIDEPA (Oct 16, 2004)

ChloMag said:


> Andy,
> 
> Just think if all this rain were snow. We would be up to our ankles if we dove in head first. Out toward Chicora my rain gage has counted 74.5 inches of rain since last January. Where do you lifeguard?
> 
> Eric


i think your way off on your calculations buddy. if this were all snow we would have had 12ft of snow since november


----------



## andycanoes2 (Jan 18, 2004)

At any rate this no snow crap stinks! Eric I used to guard down at the YMCA but I got screwed on hours so I make due up at the bike shop. I guess I need to update my profile.


----------



## BreyerConstruct (Aug 17, 2004)

Hey Folks!

We're in Reading, PA. it's central Berks.

Lemme know if you guys in bucks/chester/lancaster/berks ever need help! we've got myore trucks than we have accounts for. 

~Matt


----------



## andrewlawnrangr (Dec 3, 2004)

*bucks county*

i live in holland 
actually down the street from plowkid150

whats up kev

andrew


----------



## iceberg (Dec 3, 2004)

*South eastern pa*

berks county is where I call home

Ford


----------



## vball2116 (Jan 7, 2005)

Hey im about 5 mins away from the wilkes-barre area. 

Jeff


----------



## RAYJAY (Feb 6, 2004)

Pa here too. by elk mnt. ski area yeee-haaaa we got snow purplebou :redbounce :bluebounc


----------



## dmc337 (Jan 17, 2005)

Pocono Plateau here


----------



## BreyerConstruct (Aug 17, 2004)

Hey Iceberg. What part of Berks?

~Matt


----------



## Gusco (Jan 24, 2005)

Central Pa here. Port Matilda, Just outside of State College. Born and raised in Philly.


----------



## PAPLOWER (Jan 22, 2005)

*Yes here I AM*

JUST OUTSIDE SCRANTON


----------



## PAPLOWER (Jan 22, 2005)

*Yes here I AM*

LOOKING TO SUB FROM SOMEONE !!!! P.M. ME JUST OUTSIDE SCRANTON


----------



## RAYJAY (Feb 6, 2004)

PAPLOWER said:


> JUST OUTSIDE SCRANTON


what direction ?????? are you close to us ?????or the other way 380 side

Jeff


----------



## jscementhead (Aug 31, 2004)

*Pa Here*

Malvern, Pa

O Team
N City
E Dream

GO Birds!!!!


----------



## iceberg (Dec 3, 2004)

Hi Matt,
I'm out near Maple Grove racetrack. Where are you?


----------



## BreyerConstruct (Aug 17, 2004)

Hey Ford!

Maple Grove huh? I used to live in the stone house @ the end of the track. I've fallen asleep many nights to 1000 HP rumbles back there. LOL

BTW, check your mail.

~Matt


----------



## jimsmowin (Jul 28, 2000)

york pa, along the susquhana river


----------



## phillyplowking1 (Dec 19, 2001)

Im from Philly ,and also have a place in Tioga county.


----------



## vanwhyjr (Sep 14, 2004)

*Just bumping this up*

I'm from Effort, PA


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

Hey PHILLY area folks............A bunch of Chevy truck fellas wanna
get together May 14th at Valley Forge State Park...........

Gonna meet later at Hooters in KOP............... 

Anybody interested ??? http://www.fullsizechevy.com/forums
for details. I plan on attending cause I got family near Philly.
........geo


----------



## ramrod98 (Nov 5, 2002)

PAPLOWER said:


> LOOKING TO SUB FROM SOMEONE !!!! P.M. ME JUST OUTSIDE SCRANTON


Which side of scranton are you on ? I could possibly use some backup help if you are on the clarks summit side.


----------



## jstfun (Sep 26, 2005)

*Crawford county*

i am in the crawford county area. Jamestown to be specific. Just getting started looking for a little help. willing to sub if needed.


----------



## emeraldgreen (Sep 17, 2004)

Here in Waynesboro, PA, near the MD line.


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

South East. Chester County. West Chester


----------



## GL&M (Sep 26, 2005)

North of Harrisburg. Corner of Schuylkill, Dauphin and Lebanon counties.


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

Home = West Chester PA
School = State College PA...PENN STATE (9-1)


----------



## snoopy11577 (Dec 15, 2004)

*Northeast Philadelphia, Pa*

*Hey everybody in Philadelphia and surrounding area's anything I can do to help. I guess thats why it's called the city of brotherly love I have 2 trucks with plows and salt spreaders and 2 push snow blowers and 1 ride on tractor with a snow blower. I also have FLATBED towing for any breakdowns. I know how hard it is to get towed with a plow on the truck.*

*Chris 
C & J Transport & Recovery
(215) 768-0479
President B.A.C.A. Philadelphia,Pa
Bikers Against Child Abuse
Nextel Direct Connect # 168*136442*2
2003 F-150 Supercrew 4x4 W/ Plow & Spreader 
2002 F-250 Superduty 4x4 W/ Plow & Spreader 
2 Craftsman Push Snow blowers:
1 Ride on Craftsman Snow Blower:
7 Snow Shovels*__________________


----------



## gkm (Nov 6, 2004)

can help out in lehigh valley area


----------



## theother (Nov 20, 2005)

*gkm*

gkm email me at [email protected] i got work right in hellertown and bethlehem if your interested


----------



## NEPSJay (Jan 15, 2004)

Scranton here......hey Ramrod, im always through Clarks Summit if your still lookin for some back up...lemme know.


----------

